# Triplets born, two died seconds after birth...why?



## Morielle (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi, I had a doe give birth to triplets this afternoon. Doe seems to be in good health and the labor was quick and without any issues. The first born was a very small doeling, the smallest of the three. She was immediately responsive and is still doing well. The second and the third were bigger babies, born just a few minutes apart with no issues, but never really acted "alive". They had heartbeats and were moving just a bit right after coming out but there was an immediate decrease in activity and eventually we lost their heartbeats. I'm not an experienced goat midwife and in retrospect am thinking I should have held them upside-down and encouraged all mucous and embryonic fluid out of their throats and lungs right after birth but I'm not convinced that the fact I didn't do that caused their death. Neither seemed to be actually struggling for breath. Any ideas on why they didn't make it? I examined the exterior of their bodies and there were no deformations or visible issues. Both were good sized and seemed well formed. I'm not sure on the mom's gestation dates because I don't know exactly when she got pregnant but based on the size of the kids I doubt they were premature. This is the first kidding I've had her for and I don't know what her past history is. Any answers or suggestions would be so helpful! I've been searching the internet for "baby goat died right after birth" repeatedly with no helpful information coming up. It was so sad and I would really like to know if there was anything we could have done--just so this incident doesn't get repeated! Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What was the sex of the kids that died? Sorry you lost them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They may have been a little premature and did not have well developed lungs, or something else could be going on. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I doubt you'll ever know for sure... Sometimes they just don't start. Cayenne tincture might be good to have on hand next time though-a few drops on baby's gums will help get his heart going strong.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

If you're curious to know, the only "for sure" way would be sending them in for a necropsy. This will let you know about any prematurities/deformations/illnesses, etc. I am so sorry for your loss, and pray that the first baby continues to be happy and healthy.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Did you help them out of the sack? Clear all the fluid out of nose and mouth? Did you rub them vigorously to stimulate them? If I'm around for the birth, I usually swing the babies to clear fluids... Did they ever raise their heads up? Just trying to get a better picture of what happened.

I've only ever had one weak kid. So not a lot of experience but I brought him inside and tubed colostrum down him and in about 20 minutes I had a bouncy baby ready to go back out to mom. Those 2 oz of colostrum were like the spark of life! Couldn't believe the turn around. I was sure he would die.


----------



## Morielle (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses! The dead babies were a boy and girl, respectively. Neither ever lifted their heads. I did rub both vigorously and tried to get some colostrum into the first one's mouth. I so wish I had thought to swing them by the back legs! The third (slightly smaller than the first and a little doeling) had quitw a lot of a clear gelatinous fluid coming out of her mouth after she died. Her head was slumped such that gravity would have encouraged the fluid out. That's the main reason I was wondering if she suffocated.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

From what your describing, it sounds like the placenta may have detached or their cords got pinched, cutting off their oxygen supply. Then they try to breath and inhale fluid. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very sorry for your loss..so many reasons could cause this...as stated we cant really say for sure...sounds like they may have inhaled fluid... might consider a necropsy ?

Hows the surviver doing??


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

There is a bacterial infection that causes endoscopic abortion. I have 300 ewes and I have seen this several times. I call this type of birth " living dead lambs". The lambs are born breathing but are limp as a noodle.
There is little you can do to prevent the abortion. Your doe will bread next year and have live kids. There seems to be an immunity developed in the doe.


----------

